# Problems with pure-ftpd



## mrbytes (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi All I am new here. 
Have used freebsd before but not a lot didn't get very deep, but now I got back to it.
Last was around 6.1 STABLE or something like that.
But right now I have another problem.
I have installed pure-ftpd and think it is great with the deluge torrent client.
But I want to change my ftp directory right now it is

```
/var/ftp
```
and I want it to be 

```
/home/tobias/torrent/Done -> where torrents go when they are downloaded.
```
How can I do this.
Thanks in advance.


----------

